# What is your favorite crappie lure?



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I dont have a favorite but have been using shad assasins a lot this year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Middle top row... fish


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I like Pan Assasians or Garlands too. White, a black/pearl belly, chart, black/chart belly, pearl. I rig them on a 1/32nd oz black or white head.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

For crappie, I have always have done the best using simple jig heads, and swimming tails.

My crappie artillery!  




My favorite jig head changes on if I think the fish are looking for a faster or slower drop speed, and the drag that the tail has in the water.

Favorite colors are usually chartreuse, or something really dark, but you never know...


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have always done best with Garlands in any combo of black/blue/chart/white/sliver with glitter.

Second choice are tubes, not sure of the brand but the same ones you have. Purple and white is a color I tried once and had enough luck for my to stick with it.

I tend to use contrasting jig head colors. I often tip both with minnow, waxworms, or gulp maggots.

Some of my biggest crappie have came off of Wordens Roostertails. They are my go to for cold weather crappie in water that also holds suageye.

As far as floats, Ill look at the brand when I get home but there is a spring type stick bobber sold at a lot of baits shops that look like the Thills but fly twice as far. Well worth the extra 50 pennies. Slip bobbers are a better choice but I get lazy.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I like the pencil sytle thills myself unless im shootin docks then I prefer oval style.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

My favorite crappie lure is a jig head and minnow
Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I usually stick with minnies but have been using a lot more jigs the last couple yrs. When I am throwing jigs I normally stick to a few basic colors like chartreuse, green, white, pink and smoke.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

ltroyer said:


> My favorite crappie lure is a jig head and minnow
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Not debating a jig and minnows effectivness, but a dozen minnows are a buck... then you have to keep them alive, to get a limit you may have to use up to 4 dozen or more minnows... a 15 pack of pan assasians are less then 3 bucks and one plastic will catch you up to 20 fish or more. I used to always use minnows, but plastics will catch you just as many fish for less buck.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree but sometimes if the bite is slow minnows seem to work better for me. Might be my technique who knows.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I use the Gander Series Sassy Shad they discontinued them and I bought all they had in stock. Should last me a while. I Know Big Joshy Swimbaits makes them as well I've been meaning to order some. Pearl with black back has worked the best for me.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Reef Runner ripshad 400s. I seem to catch nice crappie while trolling for saugeye


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Todays catch on sexee shads

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

my best producer is definately southern pro 1.5 scale head tubes 
and there 2"umbrella tubes. chartruese-blue-white-red are all standby colors

used alot more minnows this year then i care to admit. there are days when i dont have the confidence to use anything but


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

NewbreedFishing said:


> my best producer is definately southern pro 1.5 scale head tubes
> and there 2"umbrella tubes. chartruese-blue-white-red are all standby colors
> 
> used alot more minnows this year then i care to admit. there are days when i dont have the confidence to use anything but


Is that why we beat you this fall! LOL
I,m using mostly live bait and Big Joshy's 2.75' Silktruese, lime, and a few other colors @ Alum and Delaware.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I have noticed that the type of lake seems to dictate what the hot bait is. The more weedy and shallow lakes the crappie seem to be more bug, larvae, eaters and they tend to like small jigs under floats more of a buglike presentation. In the more wide open flood control reservoirs with shad as the primary forage it seems like minnows, crankbaits, larger jigs and tails, swimbaits, more minnow like baits are better baits. Obviously crappie eat minnows and larvae in both types of lake but most lakes seem to swing one way or the other IMO.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Big Joshy said:


> I have noticed that the type of lake seems to dictate what the hot bait is. The more weedy and shallow lakes the crappie seem to be more bug, larvae, eaters and they tend to like small jigs under floats more of a buglike presentation. In the more wide open flood control reservoirs with shad as the primary forage it seems like minnows, crankbaits, larger jigs and tails, swimbaits, more minnow like baits are better baits. Obviously crappie eat minnows and larvae in both types of lake but most lakes seem to swing one way or the other IMO.


A crappie is one of the most efficient and effective freshwater predators due to their eyesight....they not only can see baitfish, larva, or bugs, but they can see and subsist on zooplankton and other microorganisms if the opportunity presents itself or is needed.
But, like any fish or animal, they will prefer a big easy meal that fills their belly and allows them to conserve energy. A Crappie will take a Big bait in any circumstance if it is presented properly for the pattern.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Intimidator said:


> A crappie is one of the most efficient and effective freshwater predators due to their eyesight....they not only can see baitfish, larva, or bugs, but they can see and subsist on zooplankton and other microorganisms if the opportunity presents itself or is needed.
> But, like any fish or animal, they will prefer a big easy meal that fills their belly and allows them to conserve energy. A Crappie will take a Big bait in any circumstance if it is presented properly for the pattern.


True that... 

On one of my vacations in Michigan, me and the boys had money in the pot for the biggest Crappie, Bass, and Pike.

The lat day of fishing, in the last hour, I throw one of my smaller Bill Dance poppers out, and a monster crappie woofed it.

I did get him in the boat, and won the crappie pot. 

The other dude that was currently in first was sick about it. 

Yes, crappie will eat a big bait if they can!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I used Big Joshys for the first time today. White 2.75 Not a single crappie but did manage 12-15 wipers, a largemouth and I believe a saugeye(didnt boat him).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The main difference when fishing for Crappie with big baits is that they rely on their natural tendencies and just smack the bait...if you use smaller baits, they will investigate, sample, and study it before deciding to eat or not...when using big baits they don't have the time, or they may lose the chance for a full belly.
The big white baits are 4.8 inches with a 1/0 sickle jighead...I used this bait and a 4 incher all spring and summer...the boys used 3.5 inch swimbaits and a #1 sickle jig head...they learned to fish with swimbaits THIS YEAR and caught fish all spring and summer until football started. The larger swimbaits and hooks are easier for them to get out for a live release with no damage to the fish.
The last pic was from Friday...yes, even when the water cools they still hit a BIG bait.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Been having a lot of success on southern pro's and bobby garland's baits on roadrunner heads. Also unpainted heads work best for me.






And i haven't used live bait for crappies since march.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice haul!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Come-on Chaunc....time to take the next step now!
The RR head is Ok, but there is a BIG upgrade from those plastics to Keitechs.
Being as Good with Crappie as you are, they will go nuts seeing a Keitech for the first time....start them out with the 3" swing impact...then move up to the 2.8 fats...then go from there.




chaunc said:


> Been having a lot of success on southern pro's and bobby garland's baits on roadrunner heads. Also unpainted heads work best for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Chartreuse twister tail.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> Come-on Chaunc....time to take the next step now!
> The RR head is Ok, but there is a BIG upgrade from those plastics to Keitechs.
> Being as Good with Crappie as you are, they will go nuts seeing a Keitech for the first time....start them out with the 3" swing impact...then move up to the 2.8 fats...then go from there.


It ain't broke, why fix it. What i'm using works just fine for me. Glad you enjoy those kitecks.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

chaunc said:


> It ain't broke, why fix it. What i'm using works just fine for me. Glad you enjoy those kitecks.


Do you still drive a Model T?? Do you still use a rotary phone?? Do you still watch black and white TV??
You are using out of date plastics....that's what I'm saying...if you are catching fish with what you are using, then you can do even better!
You can be stubborn and say whatever you want, but you are using inferior plastics.... I've seen how you can fish and you can do better.
Even if you don't want to try, IMHO the best plastics out there, at least try Joshy's swimmers. 
You finally made the switch from micro jigs and live bait...now, make another upgrade and Thank me later!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Quit trippin dude. I wont tell you what i think of your comments. I'm goin fishin.


----------

